# Hunting Package Giveaway Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

----------------------------------

CLOSED! 11/29/04
See final post for finalists.
----------------------------------

I've got a great giveaway for anyone looking to be hunting ND for the rest of the season. This package is compliments of the businesses of Lidgerwood, ND - and setup by The Motel .

Package Includes:

*One room two nights (double occupancy...bring a pal) dogs welcome!*

*Box of 12 ga. shells from Cenex*

*$10.00 gift certificate from Dee's Bar & Grill*

*XL orange hunting vest from True Value*

* Free meal from the Lidgerwood Cafe*

*Med supreme pizza from GK,s Korner*

_ Please call to reserve your room 1-800-773-5269_

Also for you guys that dont win ...for the rest of the pheasant season
call and (mention your user name and Nodak Outdoors) and we will give you 25% discount on your room.

*To Win - Just Respond by Saying, "I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!" *

This will only run for about a week or so, so sign up quick!


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I want to go to Ligerwood!!! sign me up


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

HOLY SWEET!!! "I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!" :beer: :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I want to go to lidgerwood. Please sign me up. I could do some late season rooster hunting.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood....

Thanks Chris and thank you to the business's in Lidgerwood and The Lidgerwood Motel


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I'll go. count me in


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I want to go to Ligerwood!!
Thanks Chris and to the Ligerwood Motel and businesses.


----------



## NDHONKER (Aug 6, 2004)

THE TRIP SOUNDS GREAT. SIGN ME UP PLEASE. THANK YOU


----------



## bapayne (Jun 30, 2004)

I Want to Go To Lidgerwood


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I Want to Go To Lidgerwood, thanks for the opportunity chris
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood! I need a vacation from Sodak.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood too!

Thanks to The Motel and Chris for another great drawing.

:beer:


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood. Thanks


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I want to go to lidgerwood


----------



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood! Great give away, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I Want to Go To Lidgerwood! and This site Rocks


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Let's go hunting in Lidgerwood! Thank you for becoming a sponser!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Ilove uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuLidgerwood


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"

Thanks to all involved for making this possible !!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Big gulps huh.....Well sign me up!!!! I love the area!!!!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I want to go to lidgerwood.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

" I want to go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

I want to go to Lingerwood! Thanks guys


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been to Lidgerwood, Great people!!

I will go back, Give another the chance but thanks for the offer!!!

Bob


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Sure Ill go to Lidgerwood.....

Tom


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ladies do I have at least one number right!?!

Wait, wrong game...

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!!!

Thanks for the sponsors and the donators to this giveaway! Totally cool!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't make it before the season closes....but thanks for the nice package.

Now this is a town trying to get people there the right way.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Chris - thanks for running the site and finding time to run these contests!

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

I want to go to Linderwood!


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I want to go to lingerwood!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I Want to go to Lidgerwood, think I don't!!!!!


----------



## Final Approach (Feb 3, 2004)

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I want to go to Ligerwood! And shoot all the birds!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in.....I want to go to Ligerwood!


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

NICE! I Want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:roll: I Really want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!!


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I want to go to lidgerwood! Thanks for the give a way!


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm ready!

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I WANT TO GO TO LIDGERWOOD!!!!!


----------



## SHOOTINGGREENHEADS (Sep 16, 2003)

Hell Yeah,"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!" 
SIGN ME UP.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood      Thanks.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood. Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Id LOVE to go to Lidgerwood. (I was there today actually)


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I WANT to go to LIDGERWOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:beer:


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I Want to Go To Lidgerwood! Sign me up......I'm ready to hunt!!!!! :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood-sign me up!
Sid


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood! What an awesome giveaway! Thanks to all involved!

Spoiler92
Darrin


----------



## wabbithunter (Oct 22, 2003)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"

To Win - Just Respond by Saying, "I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

* "I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!" * Sign me up!!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood! Thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## Eric's Better Half (Aug 10, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!

I'll bet Curty set this up, thanks!!!!! :jammin:


----------



## unahunt (Jan 10, 2003)

'I want to go to Lidgerwood' When do i go ?


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"
"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"
"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"
"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"
"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!""I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"
"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

heck guys, if i win, you guys can draw straws and take my trip. just send me te shells. ive never one anything in my life ( well, exept my first wife, and i got her in a pokher game....lol....i gave her away as fast as i could)


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

So what do I have to do click my heels 3 times and say "I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!" too bad I can't


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

"I cant go to Lidgerwood!"


----------



## goose1965 (Sep 3, 2004)

I want to go to Lidgerwood! Thanks


----------



## MPED38 (Nov 27, 2004)

I want to Lidgerwood.


Chris Hustad said:


> I've got a great giveaway for anyone looking to be hunting ND for the rest of the season. This package is compliments of the businesses of Lidgerwood, ND - and setup by The Motel .
> 
> Package Includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## BLTD (Nov 20, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Gamechaser223 (Jun 23, 2004)

I want to go to lidgerwood


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

"I want to go to Lidgerwood," too.
Thank you


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd love to go to Ledgerwood!!!!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"

Great idea and thanks!


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!! Thanks Chris and Curty.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

"I Want to Go To Lidgerwood!"

Sounds Great! Thanks!!!

:beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I want to go to Lidgerwood!!!


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

I too, want to go to Lidgerwood!


----------



## mase (May 1, 2002)

ya, I want to go to lidgerwood!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I want to go to Lidgerwood

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm closing the entries for the Package Giveaway. There are still a lot of hunting opportunties left in the upcoming weeks, as well as great ice fishing this winter if you choose.

I'd like to thank curty and the Motel for setting this up, as well as the other businesses in Lidgerwood. A truly class act way to bring more average hunter/fisherman into your area.

The NASDAQ closing cent tomorrow will determine the winner. Good luck to the finalists!

And the finalists are......................

1 - dcrothers
2 - Troller1
3 - RWHONKER
4 - Drew Willemsen
5 - mase
6 - Decoyer
7 - Draker16
8 - Pass Shootem
9 - jbaincfl
0 - Rick Risvold

_NOTE: jbaincfl has taken Bob Kellam's position. Bob wanted someone else to have a chance as he already spends so much time in the area and feels someone else should have the same experience. jbaincfl was pulled at random for the spot.

Thanks Bob._


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Good luck all!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well the NASDAQ has closed at 2096.81.

dcrothers, you are the winner!

Please contact curty for more information on receiving your prize.

Thanks again to the Motel and local businesses in Lidgerwood, and to everyone who entered!


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

ah we shot all the birds anyway! ice fishins looking good! congrats dcrothers!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I would like to thank Chris for helping with this contest.If all works out well maybe we will throw another one.

Congrats dcrothers..give me a call or a pm and we will set up your winning...

Thanks guys for participating..wish you all could have won..imagine a few hundred nodakers togather all at once ...oooohh what a party that could be :lol: Again Thanks Chris...


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

Thank you very much. Do you want to know the best part? My hunting partner is a 13 year-old first year hunter.
I have contacted Curty, as directed.
Once again, Thank you.


----------

